# Jumper Adapters for Boston Acoustics Neo3r Ambient tweeters



## Ed70 (10 mo ago)

Hello, i wanted to know if anyone here with old Boston Acoustics Component knowledge can help me out.
I have set of RC620 Components and been looking for a set of Neo3r Ambient Tweeters kit to add to my system. I actually have a spare set of Neo3r tweeters but apparently a small adapter/jumper is required to be plugged in/connected to each crossover in order to active the Ambient Tweeters. I have been looking for this (obviously discontinued) kit for a couple of months now. If anyone here knows if there is a way to make them work without that adapter i would love some feedback.
Some pics and info attached…

Thanks
Ed70


----------

